# Cách dùng Pumpin Pal cho các mẹ



## trang123 (3/4/21)

*Phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal* – giải pháp tối ưu cho mẹ mới sinh em bé. Sản phẩm được sản xuất tại Hoa Kỳ dựa trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Để sử dụng sản phẩm được hiệu quả nhất mẹ cần tham khảo hướng dẫn sử dụng chi tiết. Tại bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho bạn *cách dùng PumpinPal* đơn giản và nhanh chóng.






*Hướng dẫn lắp đặt phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal*
*Phễu hút sữa silicon này* được thiết kế khá đơn giản và hiện đại. Bởi vậy, mẹ sẽ không cần mất quá nhiều thời gian trong khâu lắp đặt sản phẩm. Các bước thực hiện cụ thể như sau:
*Bước 1:* Chuẩn bị dụng cụ: phễu hút sữa, nhẫn chuyển tiếp, cổng cổ nối.
*Bước 2:* Lắp van vịt vào cổ nối – Chú ý tránh làm rách van vịt.
*Bước 3:* Lắp nhẫn chuyển tiếp vào phễu. Phần tai của nhẫn phải để ở hai bên của phễu hút sữa.
*Bước 4:* Lắp phần nhẫn chuyển đổi vào cổ nối.
*Bước 5:* Dùng hai ngón tay cái, ấn vào tai của nhẫn chuyển đổi, ngón trỏ và ngón giữa kéo phần vành phễu để lộ ra phần họng phễu.
*Bước 6:* Để đầu ti của mẹ nằm trong phần họng phễu, sau đó đẩy phần vành phễu áp vào bầu ngực.
*Bước 7:* Lắp cổng nối vào máy hút sữa và tiến hành hút.






*Một số chú ý khi sử dụng phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal*
Cách dùng* phễu Pumpin* khá đơn giản, tuy nhiên các mẹ cũng cần phải đảm bảo một số lưu ý sau để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất:

Chú ý vệ sinh sạch sẽ mọi thiết bị trước khi hút sữa
Mọi khớp nối trong quá trình lắp phễu đều đảm bảo kín để tạo lực khi hút sữa.
Vắt sữa theo đúng thời gian, không vắt quá lâu.
Lựa chọn size phễu phù hợp để không bị đau núm ti.
Phễu hút sữa phù hợp với mọi loại máy hút sữa trên thị trường hiện nay.
Phễu hút sữa PumpinPal là sản phẩm phù hợp với mọi bà mẹ Việt Nam. Sản phẩm ngày càng được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng sử dụng. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn chi tiết ngay hôm nay.

*Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/
Website: PUPAMA
Địa chỉ:  89 Trung Liệt, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

